# Overwintering in Spain



## 89537 (May 27, 2005)

Am thinking of spending a couple of months in Spain from January, what does anyone consider essential 'take with you' kit (apart from tea bags) ?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Hi *maz05manic*. You can buy most English items in Spain. Depending of course of where you go. The tourist places all have English stock but at a price. :wink:


----------



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

oxo cubes 

as soon as the Brits realised we'd just arrived we had a queue..... "got any oxo cubes?"

no as John said you can buy pretty much anything as long as you're prepared to pay over the odds for British stuff like oxo, branston pickle, pork pies etc

when we got desperate for the _ahhh Bisto _we just drove down to Gibraltar and stocked up from Morrisons


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Evening,

Apart from the T bags, nothing.

Spanish food is as good and often better (and cheaper) than imported british stuff, and a lot of items are from companies that produce the same items for local markets throughout europe.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Marmite ( if you like it )

The Auchan hypermarket in Grande Sarthe near Dunkirk has a Brtiish food corner. IMHO the contents sum up why anyone who likes good food goes abroad for it !

G.


----------

